# Square Dough Noodles



## Rudy2 (Feb 26, 2002)

This is a recipe I got from my ex SIL years ago and use it all the time. It makes really great noodles with none of the time they usually require...no drying needed. I just roll it out and use a pizza cutter to quickly cut into strips for the noodles and drop in my boiling broth. Great with both chicken and beef! Quick and easy!

Square Dough Noodles

2 cups flour
1 Tblsp salt
2 eggs
4 Tblsp milk..maybe a bit more

Mix the above together. Roll out thin. Cut into strips. Put them in boiling broth and boil for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2002)

R2, I don't know how I missed this but I did.  I'm glad I saw it as I like to make my own noodles/dumplings - thanks for the recipe!


----------

